# Drippin @ Heavenly



## snowbummer (Oct 11, 2011)

Just a fun day edit of the crew..1st time edit by a friend of mine(the skier in the vid). Watch in 720P (5" of light powder tree riding..by non pro riders)


----------



## tpanfil (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks like fun!


----------

